# Your mental images of Welsh posters



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Moving on from ZIZI's request for full descriptions of other posters, I thought we could have a thread where people make total fules of themselves guessing what other posters look like - without having met them, obviously.

Then again, a bit of an oul slagging mightn't go amiss either. Just something to get the banter levels up for the long-planned meet, eh?

Words would be good, no easy c&p-ing of goggled images of leek-waving taffies, if you don't mind.

I just described ddraig thus:


> Ddraig looks a little bit like Larry Grayson after a big night out on poppers in Minsky's... Same hair, same taste in elbow patches... you see what I mean?



Which isn't really fair cos I've had the advantage of seeing him irl. 

Next!


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

What do people think Llantwit looks like? Heh heh...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> What do people think Llantwit looks like? Heh heh...



harry potter


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> harry potter



Have you actually seen him then? C'mon, come clean...


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Moving on from ZIZI's request for full descriptions of other posters, I thought we could have a thread where people make total fules of themselves guessing what other posters look like - without having met them, obviously.
> 
> Then again, a bit of an oul slagging mightn't go amiss either. Just something to get the banter levels up for the long-planned meet, eh?
> 
> ...



and you're bloody frodo


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Have you actually seen him then? C'mon, come clean...



no, just 'popped' into my head like   sorry llantwit


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 11, 2006)

don't all welsh posters wear hoodies, trackie bottoms and white socks?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> don't all welsh posters wear hoodies, trackie bottoms and white socks?



Are you thinking of *anyone *in particular, or just all of us?


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> don't all welsh posters wear hoodies, trackie bottoms and white socks?



not far off! i got cream socks on today


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> don't all welsh posters wear hoodies, trackie bottoms and white socks?



Hey I ve got white socks on now. Whats wrong with white socks? If you wear them well does it matter?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Ah now we've gone all narcissistic, with people describing themselves. That's not the plan at all...


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Are you thinking of *anyone *in particular, or just all of us?



all welsh people had a tache in the 80s, a tribal tattoo in the 90s (maybe combats too) and a dodgey haircut in the 00s.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> all welsh people had a tache in the 80s, a tribal tattoo in the 90s (maybe combats too) and a dodgey haircut in the 00s.


nope, nope and nope


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> all welsh people had a tache in the 80s, a tribal tattoo in the 90s (maybe combats too) and a dodgey haircut in the 00s.



Right mate, you've fucken knackered my thread, and it took me ages to think this one up you know  

I mean if *all* Welshies look like that, there's no fun in it at all now, is there? Sniff...

_[sulks]_


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> all welsh people had a tache in the 80s, a tribal tattoo in the 90s (maybe combats too) and a dodgey haircut in the 00s.


 

I think you must have very large wrinkly bags under your eyes for all that sleeping you do, and very enormous set of piles. And oh yes, you probably have a very dodgy hairstyle one that has similarities to Norman Tebitt.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

or he's lives near liverpool and is mistaking them for 'welshies'


----------



## CharlieAddict (Apr 11, 2006)

apologies fellow welshies.
i was writing a quick snippet of my personal fashion - the tache bit wasn't true btw and i too wear cream socks.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

CharlieAddict said:
			
		

> apologies fellow welshies.
> i was writing a quick snippet of my personal fashion - the tache bit wasn't true btw and i too wear cream socks.


  
u r welcome!

wanna sign up against 'them' ?


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 11, 2006)

I am still waiting for a full description of Ddraig and Col Buendia. 
The Larry Grayson script just doesn't do it. I want to know what you really look like cause when I meet you (?) on May 6 I want to know how true you are to yourselves.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

ZIZI said:
			
		

> I am still waiting for a full description of Ddraig and Col Buendia.
> The Larry Grayson script just doesn't do it. I want to know what you really look like cause when I meet you (?) on May 6 I want to know how true you are to yourselves.



there's a couple of pics of me on here! dunno bout col tho, think he's too much of a violet


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

I'm tall and have nice petals... oh, hang on, we're supposed to be describing _other_ posters.

C'mon then, ZIZI, tell us what you think we look like!


----------



## llantwit (Apr 11, 2006)

When Col had long hair he used to look like Michael Bolton. Absolutely true.
  
Ddraig, man, Harry Potter. Fuckin' 'ell. That was low.


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

llantwit said:
			
		

> When Col had long hair he used to look like Michael Bolton. Absolutely true.
> 
> Ddraig, man, Harry Potter. Fuckin' 'ell. That was low.




sori    he goaded me into it, mr bolton up there


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> sori    he goaded me into it, mr bolton up there



So you *do* feel the Larry Grayson comparison was not entirely unjustified, then?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

Only 2 hardcore and KBT have met me.....  ( i think, you watch me know at least one person at the meet up )


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> So you *do* feel the Larry Grayson comparison was not entirely unjustified, then?



trying to remember what he looks like. the only similatrity so far is a bit of grey hair


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Only 2 hardcore and KBT have met me.....  ( i think, you watch me know at least one person at the meet up )



Aye but you run fecking marathons, so you must be a right skinny bast... poster


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Only 2 hardcore and KBT have met me.....  ( i think, you watch me know at least one person at the meet up )



sorry, had an image of a younger jill dando with more Welsh features as you then...for some unknow reason


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

ah now lets be fair Ive not run anywhere of late....   what do you think I look like


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> ah now lets be fair Ive not run anywhere of late....   what do you think I look like




Errr... something like the photo on the webpage you link to in yr profile?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> sorry, had an image of a younger jill dando with more Welsh features as you then...for some unknow reason


Jill dando HMMM * sniggers*
WEll I hope I dont look like she does now. that could really spoil the night


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

And now I bet you're scrambling to change your profile, eh eh??


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

no
before she was popped a cap obv


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

LMHF - very fit I reckon

ZiZi - quite exotic


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Errr... something like the photo on the webpage you link to in yr profile?


I dont have one do I??  
wanders off for a peek


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> no
> before she was popped a cap obv



I'd like to fecking think so, we don't need posters with *worms* in this forum...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> LMHF - very fit I reckon
> 
> ZiZi - quite exotic



I'm opening a poll for "Perv of the forum" and I reckon either you or 1927 will win hands down


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I dont have one do I??
> wanders off for a peek



yeah, seen that ages ago


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> And now I bet you're scrambling to change your profile, eh eh??


haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa

Except that aint me   thats just a standard publicity photo the chariddeee used


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I dont have one do I??
> wanders off for a peek



Well, if it is you, that's a great smile. And if it's not, it looks like someone running away from the Metropolitan police's SWAT team...


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

hate to dissappoint you lads, it isnt


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Except that aint me   thats just a standard publicity photo the chariddeee used



That's what they all say.

Too late...







LMHF yesterday.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

Oh I wish.... to have abs and thighs like that * sighs*


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> haaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaaa
> 
> Except that aint me   thats just a standard publicity photo the chariddeee used


  
classic


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I'm opening a poll for "Perv of the forum" and I reckon either you or 1927 will win hands down



1927 doesnt like me  hes hardly gonna be perving


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Oh I wish.... to have abs and thighs like that * sighs*



Is this more your sort of marathon thing, then?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

I beat him, and Mr Bump


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> 1927 doesnt like me  hes hardly gonna be perving



yeah, don't understand that    anyway, col can keep him in check 

no sheet at the meet


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

He'd be wise not to unless he likes bathing in beer  

I have no idea what his problem is, I'd love him to take it up with me directly but it seems hes not adult enough to do so.  
His problemo, not mine
Meanwhile the rest of you can decide if Im worth perving over


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

If we go out with LMHF and we walk from pub to pub, does she squat down and take a piss like nothing has happened?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

LOL  
I do my durrtty biznizz in the loo kaaaaay


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> I'm opening a poll for "Perv of the forum" and I reckon either you or 1927 will win hands down



Djangos Dad - hands down


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Djangos Dad - hands down



Hands down where, exactly?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Hands down where, exactly?



Well I wouldn't introduce him to any female relatives


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)




----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

>



So you and RB are related?


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

I have got  a mate who lives in Cackerfilthy if that counts


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

And will you stop posting in the effing SW forum? They're dozens of posts ahead now, we can leave the idle banter for later once we've won everything going!


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

Or, as a general rule of thumb, if you must post in the SW forum, post at least three times in the Wales forum apologising.


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

Traitors   confine your actvities to here


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Aye, RB has been a right little wanderer... obviously trying to hit it orf with the wurzel laydees


----------



## Brockway (Apr 11, 2006)

Anyway getting back to the theme of this thread...

Col_Buendia - skinny aesthete. Wears a cravat.
RubberBuccaneer - blonde mullet.
Ddraig - always wears a suit. Sharply dressed mod who likes The Jam, Secret Affair and The Chords.
KBT - Gym-junkie, powerful physique. Great eye-sight.
Udo Erasmus - army surplus by day, stilletto-wearing uber-bitch by night.
LMHF - Fifties torch singer.
editor - Venezuelan transsexual. Used to be called Pedro.
Phil Dwyer - stoical bookworm.
Zog - ex-Soul Crew, now nightclub entrepreneur and part-time cocaine dealer.
Django's dad - clean-shaven, soberly attired homosexual.
Gentleman Taff - bearded bon-viveur. Big jazz-funk fan.

Am I close?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Anyway getting back to the theme of this thread...
> 
> Col_Buendia - skinny aesthete. Wears a cravat.
> RubberBuccaneer - blonde mullet.
> ...



Dunno about the rest, but I presume you're not planning on attending the meet-up?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Actually, forget that. I don't think you're even in the same universe 

But methinks there's a touch of evil in the descriptions, Brockers...


----------



## cyberfairy (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> And will you stop posting in the effing SW forum? They're dozens of posts ahead now, we can leave the idle banter for later once we've won everything going!


Hello! I can afford to engage in idle banter  Rubber is ours now  he said so and everything in a secret 'I Hate Wales' forum the Editor did. He wants to live in Torquay and eat parsnips and listen to the Wurzels.tis true


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

cyberfairy said:
			
		

> Hello! I can afford to engage in idle banter  Rubber is ours now  he said so and everything in a secret 'I Hate Wales' forum the Editor did. He wants to live in Torquay and eat parsnips and listen to the Wurzels.tis true



Rats!!!

So that's why he hasn't posted a date for the meet-up... he's abandoned us, and is claiming his missus won't let him out for beer.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> Anyway getting back to the theme of this thread...
> 
> Col_Buendia - skinny aesthete. Wears a cravat.
> RubberBuccaneer - blonde mullet.
> ...



You forgot me


----------



## Brockway (Apr 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> You forgot me



haylz - ginger-haired psychiatric nurse. Tidiness compulsion.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> haylz - ginger-haired psychiatric nurse. Tidiness compulsion.




Funny.........  

But totally wrong..........


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

Brockway said:
			
		

> KBT - Gym-junkie, powerful physique. Great eye-sight.



It's like you've known me all your life!

(Polishes glasses and opens todays second pack of ginger nuts)


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> You forgot me



Forgot me too    Or is he just bothering with people who are meeting in May?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

and I don't own any cravats.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> and I don't own any cravats.



yeah!!!!!

and i aint got a ginger minge either....do you hear


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

But you gotta credit bonkers Brockers for having a go... go on Haylz, describe someone!


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 11, 2006)

Brockway - syphillitic romantic poet - but really supps in the Master Gunner


----------



## King Biscuit Time (Apr 11, 2006)

That pub is near my doctors.
Anyone ever been in?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

RB  - dark, mysterious, boisterous, large nose.


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Strumpet - frilly garters, on view beneath a shortish skirt, infectious laugh and freckles. Hair up in pigtails?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig - on the short side, greying but in a good way, sparkly eyes.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> But you gotta credit bonkers Brockers for having a go... go on Haylz, describe someone!



ddraig,,,,floppy hair, punk t.shirt, harry potter glasses, works in lighting on gigs and loves to wipe with his left hand


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

Col - snooty (in an attractive way), twiddly/twirly moustache, broad shoulders, mischievous eyes.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Strumpet....pert, bouyant,  baggy trousers, loves colour and likes to snog


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> ddraig,,,,floppy hair, punk t.shirt, harry potter glasses, works in lighting on gigs and loves to wipe with his left hand


whats he up to with his right?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> whats he up to with his right?



Who knows


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

I always imagined Col B as being a younger Alan Rickman    



Damn - again   *slaps self*


----------



## Brockway (Apr 11, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> Brockway - syphillitic romantic poet - but really supps in the Master Gunner



Spot on. And that mullet needs backcombing...


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I always imagined Col B as being a younger Alan Rickman
> 
> 
> 
> Damn - again   *slaps self*



you love it really

*adminsters punishment to derian*


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> you love it really
> 
> *adminsters punishment to derian*



More, more  

Is he though?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> More, more
> 
> Is he though?



choking his chicken???


----------



## Brockway (Apr 11, 2006)

King Biscuit Time said:
			
		

> That pub is near my doctors.
> Anyone ever been in?



The Master Gunner? I've been in there. My sister had an engagement party upstairs in there years ago and it turned into a mass punch-up Gabalfa v Llanrumney. There used to be an actual decommisioned cannon outside the pub.

Is your doctor's to the left of the shops?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> choking his chicken???


PMSL, dont forget the cucumber


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Strumpet....pert, bouyant,  baggy trousers, loves colour and likes to snog



OOoo me!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> OOoo me!



Am i close????


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Strumpet - frilly garters, on view beneath a shortish skirt, infectious laugh and freckles. Hair up in pigtails?


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Am i close????



Yup, very.


Haylz - smouldering eyes, cheeky sense of humour, loves flirting, drinking and hats!


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yup, very.
> 
> 
> Haylz - smouldering eyes, cheeky sense of humour, loves flirting, drinking and hats!




Thats me baby, bar the booze nowadays, im a toker


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Yup, very.
> 
> 
> Haylz - smouldering eyes, cheeky sense of humour, loves flirting, drinking and hats!


 I imagine her in a pair of combats and a big chunky cardi with rosy cheeks and lip gloss


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> I imagine her in a pair of combats and a big chunky cardi with rosy cheeks and lip gloss



Bingo lucky lady.....

you have me nearly to a tee


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

Tokin's   .



LMHF - Sexy hair, long lashes, mind like a sewer with a dirty laugh and sense of humour to match! ?


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

I'd love to know what people really think I look like ( apart from Mr tickle or random running lady with big smile)


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

See above ^


----------



## ddraig (Apr 11, 2006)

i pop to the shop and this happens!


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Tokin's   .
> 
> 
> 
> LMHF - Sexy hair, long lashes, mind like a sewer with a dirty laugh and sense of humour to match! ?


LOl Not sure about the hair but yeah you got the rest


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

ddraig said:
			
		

> i pop to the shop and this happens!


what ? all the women start analysing??


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

Heh.


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> choking his chicken???




He's disappeared   

Obviously not the Alan Rickman look-a-like I imagined  

Heh


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian - tall, elegant, long legs, dazzling smile.


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Derian - tall, elegant, long legs, dazzling smile.



Yeah like an agile gazzelle


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> I always imagined Col B as being a younger Alan Rickman
> 
> 
> 
> Damn - again   *slaps self*



Naw, not away, just writing another page of the feckin thesis. Christ.

Anyway, as to the above... 

Not so *very *much younger, I fear 

But I always thought Alan Rickman was a bit of alright... obviously, in a macho, sort of "I have no doubts about my sexuality and therefore am completely at ease with judging other men's attractiveness" way...


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian - long black hair, Mona Lisa smile, determined look into the lens...

Actually, I'm describing the photo on the website.  Is that you on there Derian?


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Derian - long black hair, Mona Lisa smile, determined look into the lens...
> 
> Actually, I'm describing the photo on the website.  Is that you on there Derian?




You bugger!!!

*goes off to consult referral logs*


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Naw, not away, just writing another page of the feckin thesis. Christ.
> 
> Anyway, as to the above...
> 
> ...



Not scared we were going to molest you then?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> You bugger!!!
> 
> *goes off to consult referral logs*



Shit!  I jumped there from the "Bristol Young Naturist Cyder Drinkers in Color" website


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

LilMissHissyFit said:
			
		

> Not scared we were going to molest you then?



With all that talk about twosomes and cucumbers and whatnot, I'm just scared full stop!


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Shit!  I jumped there from the "Bristol Young Naturist Cyder Drinkers in Color" website



You're just scared that I'll find some evidence that you DON'T look like Alan Rickman after all


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> With all that talk about twosomes and cucumbers and whatnot, I'm just scared full stop!



Its ok, theres just a full moon soon and  i get a bit naughty


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 11, 2006)

AAAAAhhhhhhh so thats what it is....
were just reassuring col he musnt he defecting to the darkside while our backs are turned


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 11, 2006)

Derian said:
			
		

> You're just scared that I'll find some evidence that you DON'T look like Alan Rickman after all



Alan Rickman: suave, debonair, articulate, well-groomed, sexy-mature, (wealthy?), successful...

Me: ....errr, shall I leave you with your original illusions, on the off chance you do make it to the Welsh meet?


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

Col_Buendia said:
			
		

> Alan Rickman: suave, debonair, articulate, well-groomed, sexy-mature, (wealthy?), successful...
> 
> Me: ....errr, shall I leave you with your original illusions, on the off chance you do make it to the Welsh meet?




 


*starts IP investigation double quick*


----------



## garethd (Apr 11, 2006)

sounds like there's a post a pic of yourself thread needed


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> sounds like there's a post a pic of yourself thread needed




start us off then


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> sounds like there's a post a pic of yourself thread needed




Yep - go on Garethd


----------



## garethd (Apr 11, 2006)

what? in this thread or start another?


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

garethd said:
			
		

> what? in this thread or start another?



For the hell of it start another mate


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

Post yer pic here mun!


----------



## Strumpet (Apr 11, 2006)

Start another one!!  We need new threads!!

*looks suspiciously @ Derian...*


----------



## Sweaty Betty (Apr 11, 2006)

Strumpet said:
			
		

> Start another one!!  We need new threads!!
> 
> *looks suspiciously @ Derian...*



Yes derian....wolf or sheep???????


----------



## Derian (Apr 11, 2006)

haylz said:
			
		

> Yes derian....wolf or sheep???????



I'm a sheep in wolfie's clothing


----------



## ZIZI (Apr 12, 2006)

LOL-at all the posts. Damn look what Ive missed.

I have been described as quite exotic? That's like a Kiwi fruit init?


----------



## Col_Buendia (Apr 12, 2006)

This thread's been knackered cos garethd started one to post up real piccies of people. So no more "mental images"... 

Unless we start photoshopping each other...


----------



## RubberBuccaneer (Apr 12, 2006)

no-one apart from Gareth has posted up a pic


----------



## ddraig (Apr 12, 2006)

RubberBuccaneer said:
			
		

> no-one apart from Gareth has posted up a pic



and haylz


----------



## garethd (Apr 12, 2006)

cowards, i reckon


----------



## LilMissHissyFit (Apr 12, 2006)

its mental images though isnt it?? DUURRR


----------

